# Teaching a Different Style of Karate



## Kame (Aug 29, 2019)

Teaching Karate without traditional Katas, but replacing them with modern/revised techniques, restructuring the belt ranking system and requirements.

I am assuming, like previous masters before us, that I can create a different form of Karate. For example: Takeshi Azuma, the founder of Kudo Daido Juku.

Disclaimer: New to this website and creating a forum lol.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 29, 2019)

Kame said:


> Teaching Karate without Katas, restructure the belt ranking system and requirements.
> 
> Disclaimer: New to this website and creating a forum lol.


What is the purpose of this thread? Is it to discuss how to create karate without kata, discuss whether or not that would modernize karate (if karate needs modernization), discuss how the ranking system should be restructured, or to inform us "getting rid of kata and restructuring the belt system would modernize karate".

Because it sounds like the last one...but if it is, you've given us no reason to think so, or even explained what about the belt ranking system/requirements needs restructuring.


----------



## Mitlov (Aug 29, 2019)

Karate that has replaced traditional kata with modern/revised kata?

You mean Enshin Karate, as just one example?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 29, 2019)

Kame said:


> Teaching Karate without traditional Katas, but replacing them with modern/revised techniques, restructuring the belt ranking system and requirements.
> 
> I am assuming, like previous masters before us, that I can create a different form of Karate. For example: Takeshi Azuma, the founder of Kudo Daido Juku.
> 
> Disclaimer: New to this website and creating a forum lol.



So, in what traditional style(s) of Karate have you attained Mastery?


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 29, 2019)

I think @Kame needs to come back and add some information before we start guessing at what he is getting at.  If he declines to comment further, then the thread should die.  There is simply no point in getting into the same old debates based on guessing what an OP means in his first post, with no further contribution to the discussion.  

If his intent was to drop a grenade and then see if the Masses scramble, that is pretty trollish.


----------



## Buka (Aug 30, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Kame.

It seems a big responsibility to create a Martial Art. Do you have a background similar to Takeshi Azuma?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 30, 2019)

Kame said:


> Teaching Karate without traditional Katas, but replacing them with modern/revised techniques,


Many MA systems have taken that approach, the solo training come from application.

Application -> solo training


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 30, 2019)

Still waiting for the OP to contribute some more...


----------

